

China wants to buy AMD - ausjke
http://www.thestreet.com/story/13022870/1/advanced-micro-devices-amd-stock-spikes-today-on-takeover-speculation.html?puc=yahoo&cm_ven=YAHOO

======
mikerichards
No, the country of China does not want to buy AMD.

